# where to buy Ugg boots cheap?



## ownsmany (Nov 2, 2008)

DD wants Ugg boots for her birthday.  She has been asking for them for a few years - but I can't see spending that much on boots.

Any ideas where to get them cheap or discounted?  Are they worth the money?

She will be 15 this year and really wants them.


----------



## Luanne (Nov 2, 2008)

You might check zappos.com.  I thought Uggs were out?


----------



## DaveNV (Nov 2, 2008)

If the official name isn't an issue, I noticed Costco is selling a Kirkland brand version of Uggs.  They look the same to me.  Same style, less expensive name?

Dave


----------



## stmartinfan (Nov 2, 2008)

Does it have to be the official "Uggs"?  (I know she's a teenager, so that probably means they have to have the right label!)  But if not, I think Target has a pair in a similar style and there are a couple of other slightly less expensive brands at Famous Footwear and DSW Shoe warehouse, if you have either of those chains near you.  The ones with real leather and fleece inside will be more comfortable than the synthetics but will cost more.

My daughter got a pair of Uggs-style (but not the brand) last year and wore them throughout the winter and I see she had them on already when she was home from college last week.  For kids here in MN, they're actually pretty practical - they will wear those when it's cold and snowy when they wouldn't want to wear a regular boot!  And their HS classrooms were kept cool enough that she found they weren't too hot even all day inside.  I thought getting two years wear out of hers is pretty good.  We did spray the boots with a waterproofing before she wore them to help protect the leather.


----------



## Luanne (Nov 2, 2008)

Another comment from me.  My dd (18) had a pair of the "fake Uggs" a few years ago.  I think she's the one that told me the fake Uggs are definitely out, but maybe the real ones are still okay.    I do know the reason she got fake one was because I wasn't going to spend the $$$$ for the real thing.  I always thought it was ridiculous to see these young girls wearing cut offs or short skirts with the Uggs boots! 

I just checked zappos.com.  They do have Uggs, but I don't think they are any cheaper there.  But, I did a google search for "zappos on sale" and found some websites that are offering some styles at a reduced price.


----------



## jme (Nov 2, 2008)

*on EBAY !!!!*

I just bought my wife a pair of black, long, crochet, no button UGGS from an EBAY seller as a surprise......my daughter had recently "borrowed" her store-bought ones and taken them back to college...well, we decided we'd never see them again, so I asked a seller directly about a purchase and she said "sure"...cost was about half of retail price, and they were mailed out and received a few days later, and my wife is so excited.....

I simply noticed that a particular seller continued to have auctions for UGGS each day, so I figured she did this as a business, so I simply asked about a direct purchase...not to end an auction, as is against policy, but a direct purchase from seller's "store", which is fine. Price negotiation is common and expected, and great deals are abundant. 

yes, they were authentic UGGS and now she is looking at other boot styles on Ebay, and it's endless. Ebay continues to have anything and everything for less....you just have to do the legwork and investigate from all angles, but the merchandise is there! I have purchased things for years and have only been burned once for a few dollars (under $10), so i consider it the first place to look for anything. 

I was curious, so i just looked, and i have bought 326 items over the years.....About the only thing you cannot get is a hot dinner, and even that is probably available somewhere. jme


----------



## pcgirl54 (Nov 2, 2008)

Authentic sheepskin lining is what makes them special. Most other brands are not lined with real sheepskin. There are other brands Emu and others that are priced the same if they have sheepskin.

For women who loves Uggs-try Merrell Primo Chill slides-also lined with sheepskin and suede outer or leather outer. These are clogs. Merrells are the most comfortable shoes I have ever worn and the Primo Chill slides are my favorite. Feels like comfy slippers and oh so warm. $89 retail but you can get them at outlets for $69 or if lucky at Marshalls for $39 once in awhile.

If you watch ebay you may snag a pair a little cheaper. There are Ugg and Merrell outlets.


----------



## ownsmany (Nov 2, 2008)

*need real uggs*

last year she got a pair of fake uggs - they were really cheap but she wore them all the time.  This year, I said how about we get you another fake pair.

She wants the real ones (of course).

I've been looking at ebay, and there is a brand new seller with a pair her
size- but I am afraid to bid on something that expensive with a seller with a zero rating.

Thanks for the ideas.  Any others are welcome

Thanks,


----------



## klynn (Nov 2, 2008)

ownsmany said:


> last year she got a pair of fake uggs - they were really cheap but she wore them all the time. This year, I said how about we get you another fake pair.
> 
> She wants the real ones (of course).
> 
> ...


 
What style, color, and size are you looking for?


----------



## ownsmany (Nov 2, 2008)

size 8 or 9 (I'm thinking 9)  tall or short verison, in tan or brown.
no white fur on outside.  I think it's called tall or short.


----------



## pjrose (Nov 2, 2008)

pcgirl54 said:


> Authentic sheepskin lining is what makes them special. Most other brands are not lined with real sheepskin. There are other brands Emu and others that are priced the same if they have sheepskin.



We got Emu Australian sheepskin boot at TJ Maxx for a good price - they were still expensive (close to $100) but less than the comparable Ugg brand.  I looked up the Emus http://www.sheepskinbootsforyou.com/emuaustralia.htm and Uggs online, (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ugg_boots).  Apparently "ugg" is used in Australia as a generic word for sheepskin boots, which includes the Emus, though the Ugg brand is copyrighted in the US.

DD loves the boots, but a month ago some girls at her school were B****y because DD's boots didn't have the Ugg label.  They kept teasing her during several periods and made her miserable.  

Much as I'd hate to say you should the "right" brand even if it's more expensive, you might want to consider it if a lot of that kind of teasing goes on at her school and if you think she might not be able to just ignore it.


----------



## klynn (Nov 2, 2008)

ownsmany said:


> size 8 or 9 (I'm thinking 9) tall or short verison, in tan or brown.
> no white fur on outside. I think it's called tall or short.


 
I just sent you a pm.


----------



## ownsmany (Nov 3, 2008)

pjrose said:


> We got Emu Australian sheepskin boot at TJ Maxx for a good price - they were still expensive (close to $100) but less than the comparable Ugg brand.  I looked up the Emus http://www.sheepskinbootsforyou.com/emuaustralia.htm and Uggs online, (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ugg_boots).  Apparently "ugg" is used in Australia as a generic word for sheepskin boots, which includes the Emus, though the Ugg brand is copyrighted in the US.
> 
> DD loves the boots, but a month ago some girls at her school were B****y because DD's boots didn't have the Ugg label.  They kept teasing her during several periods and made her miserable.
> 
> Much as I'd hate to say you should the "right" brand even if it's more expensive, you might want to consider it if a lot of that kind of teasing goes on at her school and if you think she might not be able to just ignore it.



Kids can be so mean.  What a shame they did that to  your DD.  I'm sure it happens all over the place.  That's what make kids really want the name brand.


----------



## Tia (Nov 3, 2008)

Yes kids can be very mean over many things sadly, one upmanship (sp). My 15 yo has wanted Uggs and said you can't have anything but the real ones... she does not have a pair yet. I suggested she could save her $ to get them.


----------



## pjrose (Nov 3, 2008)

ownsmany said:


> Kids can be so mean.  What a shame they did that to  your DD.  I'm sure it happens all over the place.  That's what make kids really want the name brand.





Tia said:


> Yes kids can be very mean over many things sadly, one upmanship (sp). My 15 yo has wanted Uggs and said you can't have anything but the real ones... she does not have a pair yet. I suggested she could save her $ to get them.



Thanks, I really appreciate your comments.  My daughter has a thin skin and low boiling point, and when the school allows this kind of teasing to go on (I know they can't catch it all, but there's a LOT of it...), she blows up and then guess who gets in trouble.  Sigh.


----------



## pcgirl54 (Nov 3, 2008)

When our boys were in grammar school it was the Nike pump sneakers at $100 a pair. I could not afford them especially three pairs and you know the pump feature will fail at some point.

 I also recall being teased because of a certain coat and boots my mom bought me.

You love the outfit or shoes until a classmate makes fun of you then you hate it. This is why some parents wait to buy school clothes after school starts.

Timeless and sad how cruel it can be.


----------



## ownsmany (Nov 3, 2008)

It seems like only a few years ago, that I caved in and bought them sketchers (shoes with the roller skates in them).  Had to be the name brand - not the knock offs.  Young DD has grown into her sisters pair but didn't want them (even though they still looked great).  I ended up donating them to the poor.

I guess sketchers are out of style now?  Hope Uggs stay in style long enough
for us to get the value out of it (by passing down to other dd).


----------



## pjrose (Nov 3, 2008)

I recall NEEDING 2 kinds of loafers - Weejuns and Lady Bostonians (which had to be the pebble grain).  Villagers were the thing for clothes - only specific styles.  

I put in a strong vote for school uniforms or a very specific dress code - e.g. several colors of polo shirts, chinos, and so forth.


----------



## LUVourMarriotts (Nov 3, 2008)

If you live near an outlet center, check to see if there is an Ugg store there.  There is an outlet store at Woodbury Commons in Central Valley, NY nd the prices for the common Uggs were a lot less than retail.


----------



## mlbyron (Nov 10, 2008)

I just saw them on this site:
http://www.ioffer.com/search/items/ugg/text_pics/ioffer/0/false

I wasn't searching ugg but noticed them.  I also do not know about ioffer.com, I just started looking at it.
mary


----------



## ownsmany (Nov 10, 2008)

mlbyron said:


> I just saw them on this site:
> http://www.ioffer.com/search/items/ugg/text_pics/ioffer/0/false
> 
> I wasn't searching ugg but noticed them.  I also do not know about ioffer.com, I just started looking at it.
> mary



wow - is this too good to be true.  Anyone know about this?


----------



## Icarus (Nov 19, 2008)

I just bought a pair on ebay for $109, that at least look like the real thing. I hope they are.

-David


----------



## SueDonJ (Nov 19, 2008)

Back in the day in the 70's, you weren't doing it right if you wore painter's pants and cargo pants that came from anywhere other than the Army/Navy Store.  Some things never change!

I have a 22yo daughter and Uggs have been in her life for at least five years, so I can say that they last in both use and fad-staying-power.  There's that, at least - if you're spending the money for them you're not throwing it out the window.

It seems that each year, even though the old ones never go out of style, a new style comes into play.  You probably won't find discounted prices on the latest and greatest, but I have found older styles at decent prices at TJMaxx.  The local Marshall's have all changed recently so that the shoe departments are HUGE - maybe you can try there?

Good luck - last year my daughter found her Uggs after I searched all over creation and couldn't find them.

Susan


----------



## mepiccolo (Nov 19, 2008)

I have been wearing Uggs here in Califorina for so many years I can't even remember when I first bought them, probably 14-15 years ago.  They will never go out of style here in California, where people wear them near the beach year round.  My son just started kindergarten this year and I see lots of moms wearing them to drop their kids off.  They are incredibly comfortable and warm when it's cold.  When I was pregnant I almost never took them off in the winter months.  I even wore them to work (cool boss!)

Here in Huntington Beach they will occasionally go for sale at Huntington Beach Surf & Sport.  The tall ones (to your calf) are more expensive than the short ones (above ankle).  I personally think the tall ones look better if you are going to wear them with shorts or skirts (which is very common in my area).  You can probably get the short ones on sale as low as $89.00, but that would be the lowest I've seen them on sale and I've noticed in the last 4-5 years they rarely are less than $110.  There are alot of fake ones out there, but none compare to the quality of the Uggs, which will last a long, long time.  I do recommend you don't buy her the lightest sand color because they do get pretty dirty.


----------



## Luanne (Nov 19, 2008)

I'm sorry, but the idea of it being _cold_ enough in Huntington Beach to require Uggs, just has me :rofl: 

I grew up in southern California and now live in the Bay area.  I bought my first pair of warm boots when I went to Switzerland in February.  Now *that* was cold.


----------



## Icarus (Nov 21, 2008)

Icarus said:


> I just bought a pair on ebay for $109, that at least look like the real thing. I hope they are.



ebay canceled that auction. I should have known it from the listing. Now I have to wait for paypal to refund my money.

-David


----------



## Icarus (Nov 21, 2008)

I ended up at another auction from a seller a lot more legit-looking for $126.51 with free shipping, which was $113 and change after ebay's 10% off coupon for November.

Gotta love that bidnapper thing. The bid was placed with 6 seconds left.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170280311025

-David


----------



## irish (Nov 22, 2008)

I LOVE MY UGGS!! truly the warmest boots for winter in NY. took me a lotta years before i actually purchased them because of the price but about 2 years ago i took the plunge. i figured if i wore them for 5 years it broke down to about $30.00 a year and even sneakers nowadays cost more than $30.00 and you certainly don't get 5 years out of them. 
did the same with my MAUI JIM sunglasses. i have to use them for at least 5 years before i even consider purchasing another pair. i guess that's just my rationalization, but it works for me.
UGGGS AND MERINO WOOL SOCKS =HAPPY FEET


----------



## Malibu Sky (Nov 22, 2008)

I would suggest you make sure you know the style and color she wants.  At my daughter's school, what was the style a few years ago (pink or baby blue-short), or last year (black), is not what is in style this year (chestnut-tall).  

The kid's (and adult's) here in Malibu have literally grown up with them,...I believe they were originally made for surfers is Australia and caught on with the surf crowd before everyone else found these "ugly" boots (thus Uggs).


----------



## ownsmany (Nov 23, 2008)

I ended up buying her a pair a a local store.  The only ones they had were the classic talls in her size.  I was afraid of buying on ebay and ending up withthe wrong size or immitation uggs at a high price.

On her birthday I told her if she prefered a different one - we would exchange.  She ended up wanting the classic short chestnut as it was more practical for her.

Now other DD wants for Christmas.  The search begins again.


----------



## SueDonJ (Dec 8, 2008)

FYI, if anyone is still hunting for certain Uggs and can't find them locally, Nordstrom has a partnership with the company and probably has the best selection.  You can check nordstrom.com to order online, or use the "Need Help? Live Chat" link on the site.  The rep will be able to tell you if another shipment is due, or, failing that, which store(s) have exactly what you're looking for in stock.  Then you can call the store and have the product shipped directly to your home with no shipping charges.

I just went through it - fifteen minutes, tops, and the boots are coming to me in MA all the way from Washington state.  It was that or Oregon.

I'm impressed - great customer service at Nordstrom!


----------



## mepiccolo (Dec 12, 2008)

Luanne said:


> I'm sorry, but the idea of it being _cold_ enough in Huntington Beach to require Uggs, just has me :rofl:
> 
> I grew up in southern California and now live in the Bay area.  I bought my first pair of warm boots when I went to Switzerland in February.  Now *that* was cold.



It gets down to the mid 40's on winter nights and occassionally 38 or 39, and near the beach it is very damp and the breeze is cold so yes, the Uggs are much appreciated 

Actually, even on mornings when it's 70 degrees out Uggs are comfortable, when you wear them without socks you're feet don't overheat and you just feel comfy.  But once the sun hits at noon it's just too warm.  

Again, because I have the coolest boss in the world (an attorney even) I wear Uggs to work whenever I want with my jeans because the building tends to set the air conditionaing way too low for my tastes so I'm comfy at work also.  Can you tell how much I love my Uggs


----------



## Phill12 (Dec 14, 2008)

Luanne said:


> Another comment from me.  My dd (18) had a pair of the "fake Uggs" a few years ago.  I think she's the one that told me the fake Uggs are definitely out, but maybe the real ones are still okay.    I do know the reason she got fake one was because I wasn't going to spend the $$$$ for the real thing.  I always thought it was ridiculous to see these young girls wearing cut offs or short skirts with the Uggs boots!
> 
> I just checked zappos.com.  They do have Uggs, but I don't think they are any cheaper there.  But, I did a google search for "zappos on sale" and found some websites that are offering some styles at a reduced price.




 If you are buying for your teen daughter and she tells you UGG buy Ugg!

 At that teen time zone they have not got a clue of money but will in a heart beat no FAKE UGG'S! It's not worth the hell they can put you through. 

 When DD was sixteen she had to have them and we found them at Macy's for I think it was about $115.00 and we bought her the boots.

 All happy and us warning her the dog was checking them out and smiling we figured he was planning on a chewing raid one night. Two days later she is screaming at the dog and us and my wife ask why she was yelling at us because we didn't chew them. 

 We stood our ground and refused to go buy her another pair and we held out for three months before giving in and back to Macy's where in mid year it only cost us $95.00.


 I have to say this though we went through this 2003 and UGG was just becoming known and now I see prices have gone up over $150. That is ridiculous for young girls. I would wait few more days and see if prices drop before spending this much for something that will spend most of the time on their bedroom floor. 

 Our loving DD is now 21 and living with her hopefully soon to be married guy in their new apartment. She went Christmas shopping with Mom today and to get my birthday present for today and tells her mom this year she wants Ugg again but in black.

 Even moved out she trys to works us!:hysterical: 

 PHIL,


----------



## 3kids4me (Dec 15, 2008)

My daughters love their Uggs but I don't like them at all.  They make my feet too hot!  (Tip, though, if you or your child have smaller feet, buy the child's Uggs which are half the price of the adult ones!)

They still seem to be "in" here...but not as much as before.  However, a teen (or younger) girl who does not have a North Face fleece stands out like a sore thumb.  Sad....


----------



## ricoba (Jan 7, 2009)

*REI Up to 50% off select UGG boots*

I know this is an old thread, so the occasion has probably passed, but REI is marking selected UGG boots up to 50% off.


----------



## Icarus (Jan 7, 2009)

I guess she liked them, Rick. 

-David


----------

